# Josh Howard



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I loveeeeeeeeeeeee his game. He can rebound so well for a SG/SF. Knows how to score, is tough, fearless, and so athletic. He is such a coup as the last pick in the 1st round for Dallas. He is filling in marvelously for Finley tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

He's playing like an AllStar. They should start him some more games and see if they win. And have Finley come from the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> He's playing like an AllStar. They should start him some more games and see if they win. And have Finley come from the bench.


I dont know about All-Star but he is playing great. He is just really active and keeps moving. He is taking advantage of playing on a team full of All-Stars.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They look better with him on the floor than Finley. I would suppose this is why Finley is on the trading block?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Finley and Jamison need to be traded for a half decent C and some change. Josh Howard is a PLAYER.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm impressed him with him every time I watch the Mavericks... he definitely is a player.


----------



## chiuondis (Oct 9, 2003)

this playa got game.. now only if they can fit him into the lineup everynight with significant time... if that happens he might be one of the top rookies


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No surprise there, Finley's been playing poorly all season, for the most part. Howard is a very good rookie, an underrated one at that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This rookie class is awesome. Seriously, the quality and quantity is pretty remarkable. Let's see -- we've got two superstars (LeBron and Carmelo), a nice group of future All-Stars (Wade, Hayes, Bosh, Hinrich, Ford, Pietrus, Cabarkapa, Howard, Kaman), a solid group of future starters/6th men (Ridnour, Haslem, West, Diaw, Pavlovic, Blake, Kapono, Bogans, Williams, Banks, Elson, etc.) and some question marks that have the possibility of becoming good to great players (Darko, Collison, Sweetney, Ebi, Lampe).

Howard really, really impressed me tonight. I always liked watching him at Wake.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cuban should start talking with the Cavs and work out a multi-team deal to get Z from the Cavs. The Cavs could use finley's veteran saavy on the court. But they'd need to find a way to unload Miles and Davis, and dallas needs neither of those guys...thus the need for the multi-team deal.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's shooting 35%. Even Trenton Hassell is outdoing that. But other than that, he's pretty good.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Howard definitly proved himself last night; I think Finleys "turf toe" was the political way to see what Howard could do against Bryant. I would hate as a Mav fan to lose Finley but the team comes 1st and if Howard continues to play at this level...who knows.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> They look better with him on the floor than Finley. I would suppose this is why Finley is on the trading block?


I agree. Finley is a terrific player but I think Nash and Dirk are better are getting their teammates involved. I wouldn't call Finley selfish but I think the Mav's offense flows better when he's not in there. Walker looks like a great move too. He still takes crazy shots but he tries to make everyone around him better. If Josh Howard is ready to assume Finley's role then I'd look to move Michael for another part.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dallas would be weird about Finley and I really cant see Fin into another Jersey anymore. Howard is very impressive, true, he'll make his mistakes, he's just a rook. That's why Fin is there for, to teach him. Finley scored 38 points agains the Clips the other day when Nash and Nowitzki were off.

Some people under rate Fin.

Anyways, Howard is incredible. Walton was my fav rook, but now I dont know who to choose.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

we shoulda took him instead of diaw

never draft a frenchie.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I said before the draft he would be a huge fantasy prospect if he was picked top 20... the kid is a great fit for Dallas and we can only hope he gets more playing time in the future.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

me, im not a mavs lover but josh howard is awsome!!! he is one of the few rookies i enjoy watching wth a passion. i actually enjoyed watching him kill my twolves, its fun to watch!!!
if u havent seen him play i sugest you do, wolves and mavs on tnt thursday, watch because josh howard is playing!!!


----------

